
Tempe Police release fatal Uber crash video - paulashbourne
https://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/news/2018/03/21/tempe-police-release-fatal-uber-crash-video.html
======
brador
Looks like the human in the car was at fault? If he was watching the road she
would have survived, and that's exactly what he was paid to do.

------
skj
Frankly, I'm not sure I would have done any better.

